# Sneak



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well Ive been working some partys over the holidays. I think I have enough for my 200 gal do you think if I replace the 90 hubby will notice. He is going to the cottage for a couple of days next month. Ive been hinting the fish are getting to big for the 90 . Any excuses will be help  Thanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL!!! thats like when i came home and set up an enclosure for a chamelion when my husband was napping XD

He woke up and asked me why i had a small tree in a cage.. >.>


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Just tell him your 90 gallon spawned! lol    

I am kinda beyond hiding things, I just walk in with them shamelessly now. I care not!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> ROFL!!! thats like when i came home and set up an enclosure for a chamelion when my husband was napping XD
> 
> He woke up and asked me why i had a small tree in a cage.. >.>


Did you tell him it was a very naughty tree?

(no more corona's for me)


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

i would find it fun to see how long it would take to notice the differnce


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea since we are moving everthing downstairs he might not even notice .lol


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Lmao. You guys are great. Tanks tanks we all want tanks!


----------

